# Rudeness?



## ilikeindos (Aug 20, 2011)

My brother asked me why i don't hang out with people from years ago. I told him to mind his own ****ing business, and he got offended and angry. With whom I associate is my own business and on my own choosing, not anybody else's. I think he is autistic, he doesn't seem to understand common social norms and conventions.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Gee, it sounds like you got offended and angry also, why was that question so upsetting? Why not just answer that your life has moved on and you find you don't have much in common with those old friends.

Also please don't throw the word autistic around as some sort of insult, that just shows a severe lack of sensitivity and maturity on your part.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ilikeindos said:


> My brother asked me why i don't hang out with people from years ago. I told him to mind his own ****ing business, and he got offended and angry. With whom I associate is my own business and on my own choosing, not anybody else's. I think he is autistic, he doesn't seem to understand common social norms and conventions.


Do you often over react like this?

You owe your brother an apology


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

If you're asking if you were rude, the answer is yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> If you're asking if you were rude, the answer is yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. The question wasn't that personal. Geez.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's really rude of you. As is your slinging "autistic" around as an insult.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

ilikeindos said:


> he doesn't seem to understand common social norms and conventions.


Your rather severe over reaction and insulting context about autism indicates the pot has once again called the kettle black.

The purpose if your post is not clear. Feel free to clear that up.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

ilikeindos said:


> My brother asked me why i don't hang out with people from years ago. *I told him to mind his own ****ing business*, and he got offended and angry. With whom I associate is my own business and on my own choosing, not anybody else's. I think he is autistic,* he doesn't seem to understand common social norms and conventions*.


As a mother with an autistic son, it appears to me that it is you who seems to have a misunderstanding of _"common social norms and conventions"_, such as being polite. Even more so if you think he has a disability and you treat him with such ignorance.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ilikeindos said:


> My brother asked me why i don't hang out with people from years ago. I told him to mind his own ****ing business, and he got offended and angry. With whom I associate is my own business and on my own choosing, not anybody else's. I think he is autistic, he doesn't seem to understand common social norms and conventions.


If you really jumped your brother like that over such an innocent question, I have the feeling that it's not you that is choosing not to hang with your old friends, but rather that they choose not to hang out with you.


----------



## ilikeindos (Aug 20, 2011)

Cooper said:


> Gee, it sounds like you got offended and angry also, why was that question so upsetting? Why not just answer that your life has moved on and you find you don't have much in common with those old friends.
> 
> Also please don't throw the word autistic around as some sort of insult, that just shows a severe lack of sensitivity and maturity on your part.


I had no obligation to answer.


----------



## ilikeindos (Aug 20, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Do you often over react like this?
> 
> You owe your brother an apology


An apology for what? Life is tough, get over it.

Also, people know their places. do YOU ask everybody everything about their lives?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ilikeindos said:


> An apology for what? Life is tough, get over it.


It`s only as tough as you make it.
You apparently are in for a rough one.



> Also, people know their places. do YOU ask everybody everything about their lives?


What does this have to do with your brothers reasonable inquiry about your friends?


----------



## ilikeindos (Aug 20, 2011)

tacoma said:


> It`s only as tough as you make it.
> You apparently are in for a rough one.


I think the concept of life being tough is just something religious morality dictated; we all have different life conceptions. But in this case, I don't care if I was "rude". Rudeness doesn't really exist as a concept.




> What does this have to do with your brothers reasonable inquiry about your friends?


People should know their place and what social norms are. it's the norm not to ask or pry. Again, do YOU do it? my point was that if you don't, then you must agree that it's unacceptable.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ilikeindos said:


> People should know their place and what social norms are. it's the norm not to ask or pry. .


Okay



ilikeindos said:


> Again, do YOU do it?


:scratchhead:


----------



## ilikeindos (Aug 20, 2011)

lol.. you're all fools who don't get social interaction. Enlighten me on what the norm is.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ilikeindos said:


> I think the concept of life being tough is just something religious morality dictated; we all have different life conceptions. But in this case, I don't care if I was "rude". Rudeness doesn't really exist as a concept.


Actually rudeness ONLY exists as a concept.
A concept that is a regulating force which drives reasonable social interactions.

I find it telling that you accuse your brother of being ignorant of acceptable social customs when you are the one tossing them out the window.



> People should know their place and what social norms are. it's the norm not to ask or pry.


Asking about your social circle doesn`t run outside of social norms.
It`s quite common actually and even moreso among close-knit groups (Family)
It isn`t "prying".



> Again, do YOU do it?


Certainly, I will ask friends and family about their social circle without hesitation.
I`ve never gotten a response as far outside acceptable behavior as your brother did from you.



> my point was that if you don't, then you must agree that it's unacceptable.


I`m sure I would if I didn`t but since I tend to operate within acceptable social norms I don`t find it unacceptable.

You will think differently about all of this when you get to your twenties.
When you mature socially that is.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I love trolls. The little crazy dwarfs are hilarious.

I feel sorry for them though. Their lives must be very empty, to join a forum just to spout nonsense.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey you gotta have fun doing SOMETHING!! :rofl: Down with the Trolls!! 

:BoomSmilie_anim: :banhim: :moon: :rules: :bringiton:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ilikeindos said:


> An apology for what? Life is tough, get over it.


Life is tough.
It's tougher if you're stupid.
It must be really tough on you.



ilikeindos said:


> Also, people know their places. do YOU ask everybody everything about their lives?


No, but I have asked, "Hey Bluto, do you ever see D-Day anymore?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm noticing an increase of silly trolls on here lately...this foolish OP was the third in the short time I have been a member.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

He was a jerk and I think that he treated his brother horribly for no apparent reason but I think he had a point in that people often do pry into one's business to the point of it being invasive and annoying. I'm always amazed by the things that people I barely know or have just met ask me. They want to know about how I make a living, discuss my family life, etc, etc...and I barely even know their name! :slap:

Personally I never think to ask these things about other people. It's just not the way I roll. I've had friends/acquaintances and not known what it is they do for a living for quite awhile after meeting them. It'll eventually come up in conversation and that's how I'll find out. I never think to ask. I find a lot of people do pry into other's personal business far too often and much for my liking. 

But to bite someone's head off if they ask? Not my style either. I'll just answer briefly or say "I'd rather not discuss it." Usually it's better to answer or else people wonder what you are trying to hide. If it's truly something I don't to get into I'll just say so. Most people are cool and will drop it. 

I've come to the conclusion that most people are just naturally curious and looking to make conversation, not be offensive. I think the problem is that some people are just a bit more into their own personal privacy than others so it's easier to step on their toes.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I see that OP is banned... If for some reason he/she comes back..

1 yes you were being rude. 
2 if your brother was autistic you would know, not "i think he is autistic".
3 it was a normal question
4 no, you are not obligated to answer normal questions, but you are not obligated to be be rude to your brother
5 above, it says you do not care if you are rude. "Rudeness doesn't really exist as a concept".

-- ??? Then why the name of the post?? then why are you worried about if your brother was rude?


----------

